# Lookie-Lou Archive



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

I put cameras on the outside of my house for security purposes. It is amazing to see how many people will stop and double take to get a closer look at the lawn when passing by. My camera sends a text when someone enters the "zone" in the perimeter I set up. I've had people take shoes off to walk on it, bend over to feel it (is it real?), and just look.

That is the ultimate complement!


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Topcat said:


> I put cameras on the outside of my house for security purposes. It is amazing to see how many people will stop and double take to get a closer look at the lawn when passing by. My camera sends a text when someone enters the "zone" in the perimeter I set up. I've had people take shoes off to walk on it, bend over to feel it (is it real?), and just look.
> 
> That is the ultimate complement!


Awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Yep. I've caught it a few times too. Always gives me a laugh


----------



## The_iHenry (Apr 23, 2019)

No one ever stops stop look at my lawn&#128547;


----------



## OnyxsLawn (Mar 15, 2018)

Despite the stressed look of the lawn right now, she thought it looked good enough to ring the doorbell and tell me.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Cory said:


> Yep. I've caught it a few times too. Always gives me a laugh


Pretty sure if I lived in your neighborhood you would catch laying down on your lawn. Or stealing plugs. One of the two.


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

I need a camera out front to see who is letting their dog use my lawn and not picking it up. I would not want to pick it up either but if its my dog I would. Last year I ran over a handful of nickels and dinged my reel. 4 of them all in one spot. I think they were tossed from a passing car since all were between the sidewalk and street. I'm just happy I dont have to live next to you guys I'm already out there all the time working on it but to keep up with the examples here, it would be a full time job.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I thought this would be an entertaining thread! Post your best Lookie-Lou images and videos here!

Kicking it off with @MarkV's inspirational video!

Guy came over and felt my grass last night. I love having cameras at the house. 

[media]https://youtu.be/_z9m5lSkoCw[/media]

Also, @wardconnor I know you got some good ones put away for a rainy day! Lol


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Caught yah looking:









Caught this guy scoping out the lawn for 15-20 minutes:


----------



## MarkV (Mar 22, 2017)

LOL great thread.


----------



## Trippel24 (Jul 9, 2018)

The head greens keeper came by my house to prune an over grown olive tree for me and asked if I fertilize weekly, which I don't. He is top notch, so made me feel like I was doing things right.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

I don't have a pic, but I was working on the lawn a few nights ago and my neighbor stepped over barefoot. He mentioned the grass felt like carpet. One of the best compliments I've received!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> I don't have a pic, but I was working on the lawn a few nights ago and my neighbor stepped over barefoot. He mentioned the grass felt like carpet. One of the best compliments I've received!


Lmao! My father-in-law says that about the lawn religiously!


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

I guess an admin moved the thread. Can't recall where I originally placed it. Oh well! Lol


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Two9tene said:


> I guess an admin moved the thread. Can't recall where I originally placed it. Oh well! Lol


It's right here.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Wow what a Halloween! I swear my lawn was like a celebrity last night! Lmao


----------



## dacoyne (May 27, 2018)

Bend over and touch to confirm if real then do a look back and stare 😆

[media]https://youtu.be/eBANj9XkOTw[/media]


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

That's what I need to do is get cameras. People apparently slow down their cars and roll down their window to tell my husband how nice my yard is when he's out there but I never get to see it. Nicely done @dacoyne I always say the best compliment is that it looks so good they think it's fake.


----------



## MNLawnGuy1980 (May 10, 2019)

My favorites are the lawn companies that drive by with their trailers loaded with gear that pull over and stare at it for a couple minutes. I put in "security" cameras a few months ago but mainly just use them to check in on the lawn when I am not home.


----------



## Bmossin (May 31, 2018)

My wife told me about a message she had going back and forth with from someone on the PTA with her...told her she needs to screen shot it for me.

Gold's is the landscape company that handles the neighborhood contracts.


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

Unsure if it's because they are out walking more, but I've found women tend to compliment my lawn more than men. They b mirrin.


----------



## desirous (Dec 15, 2017)

NoslracNevok said:


> Unsure if it's because they are out walking more, but I've found women tend to compliment my lawn more than men. They b mirrin.


Are you a gal, or a handsome guy? I'm an ugly fat guy, and only men have complimented my lawn so far.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

People throw trash on my lawn when they drive by.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Now that it's gone dormant people ask me why my lawn died.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

desirous said:


> NoslracNevok said:
> 
> 
> > Unsure if it's because they are out walking more, but I've found women tend to compliment my lawn more than men. They b mirrin.
> ...


I can relate. I feel like me being around anything tends to bump it's natural attractiveness up a few notches. :lol:


----------



## NoslracNevok (Jun 12, 2018)

@desirous @TN Hawkeye :rofl:


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

The lawn is just starting to fill in and green up. It is looking okay, but definitely not its best. I caught this on camera yesterday evening.


----------



## Two9tene (May 27, 2018)

Topcat said:


> The lawn is just starting to fill in and green up. It is looking okay, but definitely not its best. I caught this on camera yesterday evening.


😂 Classic Lookie-Lou!!!


----------



## Jimboslice (Apr 8, 2020)

Found this little girl looking over my fence at my backyard the other day....


----------

